# The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens



## wizard (Feb 2, 2012)

This came up on my suggested reading list at Amazon.com. Looked more interesting than the usual health and medical recommendations I get. Thought you might be interested....Doc 

*The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens* by Richard Kleinhenz  _Publication date February 1, 2012_

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/09...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B003QATK7K


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I will head over to Barnes and Noble today and see if they carry it here. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 2, 2012)

tokyotank said:


> I think I will head over to Barnes and Noble today and see if they carry it here. Thanks for the heads up


Not sure, but I seem to remember Rich posting on the Yahoo group that it was only available at/on Amazon.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 2, 2012)

in the gallery in the back you will see some of our illustrious members featured pens.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 2, 2012)

Crap...not on Kindle


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 2, 2012)

bummer. maybe I will call them first


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 2, 2012)

Just Barnes and Noble and ordered it. You were right they dont stock but they can get it. Thanks again


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2012)

Wife pre order it and got it last week Haven't did an in depth read yet, But the photo's are great and what I did read is good. worth the money!!
:clown:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks like a good collection of pen making topics. Added it to my Wishlist. I usually try to buy a couple at a time from Amazon so the price will be over $25 and I get free shipping.


----------



## studioso (Feb 2, 2012)

you can preview some 30 pages on amazon.
rich has every pen vise ever made!


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a nice looking book.  I'm just getting into it, and hopefully will be able to report more after the weekend.

Scott.


----------



## Papo (Feb 2, 2012)

Yepp just ordered mines from amazon


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 2, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Crap...not on Kindle



Looks rather picture heavy, you wouldn't want it on kindle.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just ordered it on barnesandnoble.com. It will be here by Tuesday.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 3, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Crap...not on Kindle
> ...



Yes it is! and if you have the pre color one. It would be a waste of the photo's and money for the book. They are great and need to be in full color.
:clown:


----------



## alphageek (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked it up last sunday at woodcraft.   It really is a great book.  

Most of what is in it I have seen and/or picked up over the last couple of years here on IAP, but it is a really good portable reminder of some of the best things you can learn here.  I think its the best printed pen book I've seen to date by far.


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 3, 2012)

Just ordered mine from Barnes & Noble - Books, Textbooks, eBooks, Toys, Games, DVDs and More. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Elvee61 (Feb 3, 2012)

I really wish this were available on Kindle.  

Being slightly absent-minded (some people might disagree with the 'slightly' part), I've left paper books behind in waiting rooms, on airplanes and in restaurant booths all over this great nation of ours.  

I haven't managed to lose a Kindle book yet, though.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 3, 2012)

PSI and some others had what they said were made from the same material bowling balls were made from a number of years ago. Do a google for bowling balls and wiki should have the information of what they are made out of and in the past.
:clown:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder if Richard (scubaman) will offer IAP member's a discount for his book? He's shared many good ideas here and wish that we could hear more from him here.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 3, 2012)

He appears to have his hands full with the Yahoo pen group, He did post there, that some that ordered from amazon had gotten the book before he had gotten his copies!
:clown:


----------



## scubaman (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the positive comments, folks. A limited number of autographed copies are available from my website (beautifulhandmadepens.com). I didn't post here because I couldn't quite figure out where to post. I've had much direct positive feedback from folks that have bought the book, and I really appreciate it. Putting a book together is a LOT of work, there's really no financial incentive, so hearing that the book is appreciated feels good makes makes it worthwhile.

The publisher wanted to do only a paper copy, no e-book. I am pro e-book but the author has the smallest part in the publication process I fear. I'll take up the subject with them though. My suspicion is with the narrow subject they don't want to spread it too thin.

Re. discount...  if you want the lowest price, you need to get it from amazon.com or the likes...  but why not.  If you order from my website through the end of Feb. and mention IAP I'll take off 10%.  This would come as a refund - I am not sure I can set up a discount code on my website - posibly.  If I can figure it out next week when I am back home I will post.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 3, 2012)

scubaman said:


> Thanks a lot for the positive comments, folks. A limited number of autographed copies are available from my website (beautifulhandmadepens.com). I didn't post here because I couldn't quite figure out where to post. I've had much direct positive feedback from folks that have bought the book, and I really appreciate it. Putting a book together is a LOT of work, there's really no financial incentive, so hearing that the book is appreciated feels good makes makes it worthwhile.
> 
> The publisher wanted to do only a paper copy, no e-book. I am pro e-book but the author has the smallest part in the publication process I fear. I'll take up the subject with them though. My suspicion is with the narrow subject they don't want to spread it too thin.
> 
> Re. discount...  if you want the lowest price, you need to get it from amazon.com or the likes...  but why not.  If you order from my website through the end of Feb. and mention IAP I'll take off 10%.  This would come as a refund - I am not sure I can set up a discount code on my website - posibly.  If I can figure it out next week when I am back home I will post.



Richard - Nice to say hello and great book!    If you don't mind I'm going to point Andrew (our vendor relations guy) and have him ad this to the BASH vendor discounts!   Please stick around - cause we'd love to see and here more from you!

Thanks for the book - like I said above, I've learned a lot of what you wrote here on IAP, but it took years.    Your book puts it all in one place very well and I like your twist on how to do things.

Dean


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up a signed copy from Rich's website a couple of weeks ago.  Great book, fast shipping and he signed it on page 48 

Chuckie


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 3, 2012)

Ordered mine from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 3, 2012)

I got my copy signed by Rich!!!It's a gotta have book, especially for the beginner, which basically, we all are!!I think it is a great book with many photos. Rich is very good at step by step instructions and especially good at what he does best, makes Beautiful Handcrafted pens!


----------



## eldee (Feb 3, 2012)

I pre-ordered and got it over a week ago. Haven't had a chance to really check it out.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like something I'm gonna have to get!! Bummer though that it's not available on Kindle or iBooks...


----------



## thrustmonkey (Feb 4, 2012)

I had to order it twice from B&N. First time they rejected the order. They called an said it was in, so I went and picked it up. They grabbed the book and shoved it in a bag real quick and brought it to the register. I paid and took it home. Took it out of the bag and read the title,"The Wood Turners Bible".....I'll keep it cause it has some good hints and ideas in it, but I'm going to Amazon to get the Pen Turners. At least there wont be some spaced out kid ordering the book, there'll be some forgetful old coot ordering it.


----------



## scubaman (Feb 4, 2012)

I figured out how to apply a discount coupon on my website, you need to enter IAP in the coupon code field during checkout.  Learned something new   If you miss it I'll make a paypal refund


----------



## thrustmonkey (Feb 4, 2012)

Just ordered it from Scubaman's site instead of amazon. Missed the coupon code. I will be waiting for the book with a worm on my tongue (baited breath).


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Feb 4, 2012)

My signed copy arrived today, 

it is realy cold outside -10°C (+14°F),

good time to read a book and drink a glas of red wine

well made Rich, 

I will save a bottle for you DAS WEINGUT

best regards from Wiesbaden
Gerhard


----------



## dankc908 (Feb 4, 2012)

I looked ... I liked ... I bought!


----------



## Moosewatcher (Feb 5, 2012)

You can get it from Rich himself at beautifulpens.com and he will autograph it for you.  He's offering 10% off too.


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2012)

Story of my life - too little, too late.
Went to Rich's web site and the book is out of stock.


----------



## scubaman (Feb 5, 2012)

larryc said:


> Story of my life - too little, too late.
> Went to Rich's web site and the book is out of stock.


Oops!  Small technical issue that has been fixed.  I have in fact still some copies! :redface:


----------



## markspens (Feb 5, 2012)

Ordered my copy earlier this evening!


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Rich.
Ordered my copy.


----------



## Old Lar (Feb 5, 2012)

Got mine ordered this afternoon.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 7, 2012)

Just ordered mine this morning!


----------



## tjseagrove (Feb 7, 2012)

Rich, you coming up to Saratoga for the woodworking show March 31st??  Maybe you can sign my copy then??????????  :biggrin::biggrin:

Tom


----------



## scubaman (Feb 7, 2012)

tjseagrove said:


> Rich, you coming up to Saratoga for the woodworking show March 31st??  Maybe you can sign my copy then??????????  :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Tom


I would, of course, bu I am not planning on going...  sorry!


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 7, 2012)

Bah!!! Missed out on the signed copy, but ordered mine off Amazon this morning...know I'm going to learn at least a few dozen things!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 8, 2012)

Just got my book from Amazon. :biggrin:
I haven't read it all yet, but there are really great photos and I see that there is something for everyone, from novice to pro.

Thanks Rich, I wish you all the very best success for this book. Well done!!


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure is a lot of interest surrounding this book.  OK, I'll bite....just ordered mine from Amazon.


----------



## wizard (Feb 8, 2012)

Just got mine today....it is an awesome book that pretty much covers the entire gamut of pen making for all skill levels..from basic turning to advanced kitless techniques...great illustrations and diagrams..very nice! And we have some modest members among us. I know of at least one rat in the bunch.:wink:


----------



## wizard (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I read through the entire book between yesterday and earlier this A.M....

When finished the two most important things that I came away with were not what I expected. It was more than the feeling that I was holding a 140 pages of an outstanding tutorial in pen making. 

Rather, I was left with the feeling of confidence that mastering rather daunting techniques was possible.  Secondly, at least for me, it opened up a wide range of possibilities or ideas for new creations building on the knowledge base in the book.  

I hope that makes sense...

....and no I am not advertising..just stating what I got out of the book.
I would be interested in what others think.

Doc


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 9, 2012)

Just picked mine up last night from Barnes and Noble. Good read. Excellent job Rich


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine's on it's way! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a copy provided by a source who wishes anonymity which I will be putting in the donation drawing. It's a very nice piece of work by Richard Kleinhenz aka [profile]scubaman[/profile]


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got mine from Amazon the other day.   Excellent book with a lot of great information!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine is showing as shipped so I should have it any day now.


----------



## scubaman (Feb 14, 2012)

I just received some more copies.  All backorders placed on my website have been filled and are going out in today's mail.  And I have more copies available


----------



## rsulli16 (Feb 18, 2012)

always check half.com frst.
this book is there for about the same, int he 13 to 15 range. but i regularly get near the half price, sometimes way better. never been disappointed withe condition a book arrived in.
best i have done so far is stepen king's "under the dome" i got it for $8 + 4 or so shipping, before it was even on the shelf at B&N.   

Sulli


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 18, 2012)

I got mine from Amazon last Friday.  It has now been read and I give it a top rating.  There is much very basic stuff in there, but then it goes on into very detailed info for advanced pen work.  Great job, good book for most everyone, posibly with the exception of Skipey, Roy and a few others.  
Thank you Rich for taking the time and effort to produce this fine volume.  ait will come in handy for some time to come in my shop.
Charles
Mods, If I should have posted this in Cheeres & Jeers, sory.  Feel free to move it as needed.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 18, 2012)

I just got mine yesterday. Best buy I ever made. Answered all the questions I have and even those I didn't know I had. Great book!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome book. Thanks for the effort it took to put it together.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 18, 2012)

feeneypens said:
			
		

> I just got mine yesterday. Best buy I ever made. Answered all the questions I have and even those I didn't know I had. Great book!



Also made me realize I could use an upgrade of my shop!...but then again, also made me see how I could use what I had in a way I didn't know I could.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 18, 2012)

*Vendor discount ROCKS!!*

I received my copy today autographed by Rich, which my wife ordered for me from his webpage for Valentines.  I looked through it and have realized that I have much to learn.  I cannot wait to start reading and making up my shopping list.  My wife doesn't know what she did...  Mwahahahaha

BeautifulHandmadePens: Home

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f173/10%-off-pen-turners-bible-book-feb-93068/


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 18, 2012)

Mine came a few days ago...learning lots already!


----------



## alinc100 (Feb 18, 2012)

Got my copy in the mail a couple days ago.What a fantastic book,great pictures and extensive knowledge shared.I really need to sit down and read it slowly and glean as much as I can.


----------

